# portmeirion...the stunt drivers!!!!!



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

well here we go boys & girls...the video is looming. Be afraid, be very afraid!! PJ got her speeding ticket BTW 47 in 30mph  

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/HeadEd/r.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/HeadEd/rt.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/HeadEd/tim.jpg


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've been waiting HOURS for these you git!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> I've been waiting HOURS for these you git!!


sad fuck!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Great stills! I can't wait to see the vid


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> Great stills! I can't wait to see the vid


Rob,

Check out the second still... you seem to be checking the rear-view to see if Tim is sneaking up on the outside!! LOL


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love that one of me with your wheel in view. Class shot.... I can see a desktop coming on... 

And you shouldn't have sent me a text earlier saying these would be up in "an hour" if you meant 4 hours, you horrible man....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

yeah, caption for that one is Rob looking in his mirror saying "where the fuck did he go? he was behi.... ahhhhh there he comes!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> yeah, caption for that one is Rob looking in his mirror saying "where the fuck did he go? he was behi....


dolly the sheep.........baa baa!! ;D  8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

It will all make sense when you see the vid


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

somehow I think none of the footage taken after the meal started will make any sense...... 

What sort of music are you cutting over it m8?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It promises to be a top bit of viewing. Great stills. Can we watch the video twice, firstly before we start drinking then secondly once we're all drunk. The parts that don't make sense in the first viewing are bound to make sense at the second viewing   ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, but did i forgot to mention, Clarkson did not get a ticket. Guess it was 30mph in a 30mph for me  ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> Sorry, but did i forgot to mention, Clarkson did not get a ticket. Guess it was 30mph in a 30mph for me  ;D


*ahem* more like you have hookie number plates that can't be traced... ;D  _note to self nip down to Halfords this aft_ 

Or do we have an undercover policeman in our midst...what do you reckon guys!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

*LOL* ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OH MY GOD!! Mr Clarkson grassed you up guys!! I guess he is paid commision for every successful ticket that the police sends out !!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like i've been rumbled by Lord V of all people  Don't you just love a conspiracy ;D


----------



## kiwiTT (May 7, 2002)

What about you Rob? You were the lead car at that point...... did you get a NIP from the Welsh constabulary?

Thorney was saying last night that one of the guys in the BMW club knows exactly where and how we got caught, and that it's a regular weekend revenue-collecting exercise for the fuzz in North Wales.....

Pictures look great Marty ;D

Doug


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> somehow I think none of the footage taken after the meal started will make any sense......
> 
> What sort of music are you cutting over it m8?


Just your typical music, Val Doonican, Des O'Connor.. you know, I just took some CDs out of PJs multi-changer...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

> Just your typical music, Val Doonican, Des O'Connor.. you know, I just took some CDs out of PJs multi-changer...


You bar steward put my CD's back....anyway I thought you were using one of your Nolan CDs! _I'm in the mood for dancing..._ actually from what I remember of the after dinner scenes it wasn't too disimilar from that : : ;D


----------

